# help!!



## Babybump87

Help urgently needed!! 

My wedding is a week today and my wedding dress is creased!!. 

Its been hanging in the bag due to lack of space. I have had it out several times and shaken it!!. 

How can I get the creases out? Any recommendations for a dry cleaners that will do it ! 

Nearly having heart attack! !. 
Thanks x


----------



## Charlotteee

Steam in the bathroom!! Turn the shower on to boiling hot, keep the fan off and hang your dress in there xxxx


----------

